# Generator delivery



## rotagilla (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is some pictures of the generators we set last week.
This is the first of two gensets that will service this building.


































I'll post more pics when they are wired.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I has been awhile since I was on a job with a buck hoist, don't miss it a bit.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Man, I hate to burst your bubble, but those generators will never work right with plastic all over them. 

(thanks for sharing the pictures!)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Man, I hate to burst your bubble, but those generators will never work right with plastic all over them.
> 
> (thanks for sharing the pictures!)


It's one of those new 'cordless' models, too! :laughing:

Kewl pix!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

You sure you don't have a DeLorean hidden under there, you know, for "weather sensing"?


----------

